# Audi Sport Dumas/Bernhard interview(and first look at LM-spec Audi R15



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

This is a ~3:00 minute long Le Mans preview piece about Audi at Le Mans. The main highlights are interviews with Romain Dumas and Timo Bernhard, with comments from Wolfgang Ulrich and Marco Werner.
Also, there is the first look at the updated and developed Audi R15-no radical modifications so far, but there are visible changes-the rear wing endplates are more like those of the Acura ARX-02(though still adhering to the original concepts), the rear body work's trailing edge has more kick up on the rear fenders' trailing edge, the rear brake lights used in testing that were mounted between the rear wing mounts/below the rear deck(that weren't used at Sebring) have returned, and the front fender pontoons have an indentation(an aero vent?) a short distance behind the front wheels/infront of the car number. Also, the overhang on the splitter section of the front diffuser looks longer.
The video:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i_EC7SowpKU


_Modified by chernaudi at 1:18 PM 5-28-2009_


----------



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: Audi Sport Dumas/Bernhard interview(and first look at LM-spec Audi R15 (chernaudi)*

Info on how the R15's LM and ALMS areo details(as of last week) differ:
http://www.racecar-engineering....html
And the R15 apparently will be running Peugeot 908 inspired turbocharger intakes at LM. Photos of this and other changes here:
http://www.pitlane-vision.com/...d=119
Does one wonder if some of this stuff will be used on the cars if they return to the ALMS soon?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Audi Sport Dumas/Bernhard interview(and first look at LM-spec Audi R15 (chernaudi)*

Good posts man. Thanks for sharing. I'll make sure to cross-link these in our Audi News Blog and our Facebook and Twitter pages.


----------



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: Audi Sport Dumas/Bernhard interview(and first look at LM-spec Audi R15 ([email protected])*

Marshall Pruett from SpeedTV.com has some new photos of one of the R15's, including a few new areo modifications to improve speeds at Le Mans.
http://auto-racing.speedtv.com...ddock/


----------

